# Advice for Double Branch/Weeden Island Area



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

A buddy and I are deciding to do a little exploring outside of the bradenton area and focusing more on upper tampa bay. We've never fished this area so shooting a feeler to see if anyone could help us out. Send me a PM with any tips if you would be so kind. We'll be targeting Reds on fly, thanks!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

all the reds are gone till spring..... sorry.






thanks for the invite.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

And all the snook are in Sarasota Bay.

Lots of sheepshead though.


----------

